# [HARDWARE] Ordi portatif

## Trevoke

Salut a vous, bonnes gens! (Et kernel sensei   :Razz:  )

Je voudrais m'acheter un ordinateur portable, ou portatif, enfin, un laptop / notebook, quoi.

Le seul vrai besoin que j'ai, c'est de pouvoir mettre Gentoo dessus, et que l'ecran et le clavier soient assez confortable pour pouvoir programmer dessus.

Je voudrais aussi un SSD, mais la je m'avance deja un peu.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner un endroit ou commencer ma recherche (ou alors direct me conseiller un bon laptop?) 

Merci d'avance!

----------

## Magic Banana

Commence donc par la liste des bons constructeurs et, surtout, celle des bons vendeurs.  :Wink:  C'est ainsi que j'ai trouvé, il y a quelques mois, cette petite machine de Clevo. Pas chère du tout...

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ça marche aussi bien qu'un "vrai" ordinateur ?   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Commence donc par la liste des bons constructeurs et, surtout, celle des bons vendeurs.  C'est ainsi que j'ai trouvé, il y a quelques mois, cette petite machine de Clevo. Pas chère du tout...

 

Pas mal du tout ce Clevo, ça me tenterai bien pour mon prochain laptop. Y aurai juste le chipset wifi à changer, dommage qu'ils proposent pas du Ralink ou Atheros...

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah... c'est un vrai ordinateur (écran 13.3'', processeur bi-core, 2 Go de RAM DDR3, 320 Go de disque à 7200 tr/min, etc.). Il tourne à merveille avec la dernière Trisquel (un GNU/Linux 100% libre épurant la dernière Ubuntu). Le seul point noir c'est le chipset Wifi qui nécessite un firmware privateur...  :Crying or Very sad:  Et la webcam intégrée ne fonctionne pas (lshw ne la liste même pas !?). En revanche, il est très léger (1,5 kg) et consomme peu (processeur ultra-low voltage). Et pour, Trevoke, il y a un emplacement libre ou l'on peut choisir de mettre un disque dur SSD de 32 Go... mais bon, cela augmente quand même le prix de 149€.Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Sep 23, 2010 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Je suis pas sur que lshw liste les devices USB, la webcam en étant un. T'as pas essayé de remplacer le chipset wifi pour (par exemple) une atheros ? Pas facile d'accès ?

----------

## Magic Banana

lshw affiche bien les périphériques USB (et lsusb ne renvoie pas non plus la webcam). Quant à la localisation physique du chipset Wifi, je ne l'ai même pas cherchée... Au pire un dongle ne coûte presque rien (n'est-ce pas Monsieur FreeBSD ?  :Smile:  ).

----------

## Trevoke

Et bien en effet c'est un bon debut, merci  :Smile: 

Aujourd'hui je me disais que je pouvais bien juste acheter un Dell... En fait.. Je vais chercher une meilleure option!

Je suis mieux equipe pour faire un bon choix maintenant.

Quelqu'un a encore des avis?  :Smile:  En se rappelant qu'une compagnie qui vend/shippe aux US, ca me va.

----------

